
U.S. Copyright Group ‘Steal’ Competitor’s Website - rpledge
http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-copyright-group-steal-competitors-website-100730/
======
fmora
What I really want to know is how they got those IP addresses and how did they
identify the persons involved? Besides, couldn't you argue as your defense
that even if that was your IP that you did not downloaded those movies and
that somebody probably hacked your wireless modem. Since they are the ones
suing the burden of proof is on them right?

~~~
rpledge
You mean IP addresses of people downloading torrents? It's peer to peer man,
if I start to DL the torrent I'll make a connection to you (assuming you set
up your client to accept) and I'll see that you're sharing the data.

The "hacked wireless modem" (the term by the way makes me assume you're not
hardcore) defence is good, but they don't care about that. By the time you
hire a lawyer and get your shit together they'll have met their goal: stopping
you from pirating their IP.

~~~
rbranson
I doubt they'll take it to trial unless it was a particularly egregious
violation. The idea with these is to settle out of court for a few thousand
bucks, which is pure profit for these guys. They are like debt collectors.
They threaten but have no teeth when it comes down to it. Lawyers cost money
for them too.

~~~
fmora
Frankly I'm not so sure I would settle or even hire a lawyer if I were to face
a situation like this. First, I have no assets. I guess they could garnish my
wages. Isn't bankruptcy for this. I can get sued for a trillion dollars and it
wouldn't matter. Am I being naive?

~~~
rpledge
I think you're being naive, not that they can extract money from you, but that
you value your time so little. Imagine the pain in the ass a lawsuit would be.

I know this is part of the strategy of "Big Media", but the real solution is
for the content producers to self publish (since the middle man takes too much
of a cut and isn't providing the value they used to (i.e. trucking your CD to
the store))

However, this doesn't justify that the content producer doesn't get paid if
you pirate shit. In the long run I expect prices to drip and content producers
to increase profits, but that's still a few years away.

~~~
fmora
I used to think like this also. Then I was in a car accident. The lawsuit
lasted 1.5 years. 99.999% of that time was just spent waiting. The actual work
that I had to do during that time was like 2 hours. Mainly one for the
deposition. If you go to the judge you expose your case to the judge, it takes
about an hour. Of course, this is from the point of view that says you have
nothing to loose. Although, I know what you mean. I rather avoid it if I can.

------
lukejduncan
They seem to have changed their site. It's a pretty crappy new site too btw

